# Smile for me



## Jaws

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if someone could help translate some sentences into Romanian for me. I have been having some fun and flirty conversations with a Romanian girl and I would like to say the following to her...

1. "smile for me"

2. "my brown eyed girl"

3. "I love your big brown eyes"

4. "you're beautiful"

5. "you're the girl with the beautiful smile"

6. "I think you're amazing"




All help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks. 

Colin


----------



## dointime

1. Zambeste pentru mine

2. Fata mea cu ochi caprui

3. Iubesc ochii tai mari si caprui

4. Esti frumoasa

5. Esti fata cu zambetul frumos

6. Eu zic ca esti incredibila.



Good luck!  
(That's 'succes' or 'noroc' in Romanian )


----------



## Jaws

Thankyou dointime!

Really appreciate your quick reply my friend. 


....and thanks for the Good luck wishes


----------



## dointime

Jaws said:


> Thankyou dointime!
> 
> Really appreciate your quick reply my friend.


No problem. I actually just registered to post the reply, haha.

If you need any other translations, reply here (and hopefully I won't forget I registered here  )


----------



## Jaws

dointime said:


> If you need any other translations, reply here (and hopefully I won't forget I registered here  )


 
Thanks so much for offering to help...I have much more I'd like translated so I will keep you very busy! lol


----------



## robbie_SWE

Instead of saying "_zambeste_" or "_zambetul_", you can use "*surâde*" and "*surâsul*". It's more poetic in my opinion and nicer to say. 

Hope it helped! 

 robbie


----------



## Jaws

robbie_SWE said:


> Instead of saying "_zambeste_" or "_zambetul_", you can use "*surâde*" and "*surâsul*". It's more poetic in my opinion and nicer to say.
> 
> Hope it helped!
> 
> robbie


 

Thanks for that robbie, appreciated


----------



## Jaws

Jaws said:


> Thanks for that robbie, appreciated


 
Am I correct in saying it would now read...

Surâde pentru mine

and

Esti fata cu surâsul frumos


----------



## robbie_SWE

That's correct! 

Good Luck! 

 robbie


----------



## Jaws

Thanks!


----------

